# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تروخدا بیاین تو.بخدا همه میتونین کمکم کنین.خیلی گیرم خیلی

## morteza320

سلام دوستان بخدا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره خواهش میکنم بخونین.من ۳۵ هزار سال ۹۷ و ۲۸ هزار سال ۹۸ شدم راستش سال اول بخاطر مدرسه بی در و پیکرمون  و همچنین تنهاییم تو یکی دوماه و مشکلاتی که بود نشد و امسال هم از بهمن داداشم درگیر سرطان شد ۳.۵ سالش بود و الان بهتر شده ولی واقعا بهم ریختم خیلی اذیت شدم هروقتم داخل خونه میامدم بهم میریختم و افت کردم .میانگین ترازم هم ۵۲۰۰ بود ولی رتبم دیگه فضایی شد.اما الان ملی رو زدم جوری که  شهر های خوب باشن و تعهد رو نزدم خیلی چیزا و دبیری هم نزدم تا یا چیز خوب بیارم یا همون جور که دوست دارم بشینم برای سال بعد.حالا ازادم هیچ جا پرستاری قبول نشدم ترازم ۷۲۰۴ بود و شوکه شدم.هدفم نشستن بود و ترم وو مرخصی بگیرم گه نشد.الان چه کار کنم؟؟اولا شهر خودم باشم یا ن؟یا برم خوابگاه شهر دیگه؟؟برای غذا و اینا اذیت نمیشم؟؟؟عادت دارم به شرایط سخت ولی میترسم بازم.یا برای مشکل جای خوندن چی؟؟تروخدا تجربه دارین بگین بهم .الان موندم تا پس فردا چه کار کنم؟؟؟بدون ازمون ازاد و اینا چیزی مثل حسابداری اگه باشه بزنم؟؟؟ازاد سوابق تحصیلی بزنم؟؟یا اگه نوبت دوم میشه همون شبانه خودمون و محرومیت کنکور نداره شبانه بزنم.مشکل اصلی شهر خودم  اینه نیمخوام هیچ کس بفهمه چون خانواده بفهمن به همه میگن و کارم سخت میشه و سخت هم هست نفهمن و من جوری باشم که انگار کنکور ندارم.ممنون میشم نظر بدین

----------


## AShkan Milani

داداش اگه میموندی میتونستی پرستاری بیاری با این انبوه مشکلات قطعا اینا نباشه رتبه میاری

----------


## morteza320

راستش داداش چی بگم بخدا .سال اول کلی مشکل بود از سمت مدرسه ادعایی هم نیست.تا یک ماه اخر رفتم مدرسه اصلا هم مهم نیست تمام شده رفته.سال اول کانون تراز ۵ نداشتم اصلا امسال اولی ۵۱۰۰ بود و تا چهارمی رسیدم به ۵۴۹۰ ولی مشکلاتم خیلی خیلی دامن گیر شد واقعا نشد.نمیگم خیلی خیلی تلاش کردم ولی بخدا اصلا اصلا حقم بالای ۱۰ هزار نبود .حالا گیرم چه کار کنم؟؟کاش بقیه بیان و کمک کنن.موندم الان چیا رو بزنم؟؟کدوم دانشگاه ؟شهرخودم یا شهر اطراف؟

----------


## Heini

> سلام دوستان بخدا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره خواهش میکنم بخونین.من ۳۵ هزار سال ۹۷ و ۲۸ هزار سال ۹۸ شدم راستش سال اول بخاطر مدرسه بی در و پیکرمون  و همچنین تنهاییم تو یکی دوماه و مشکلاتی که بود نشد و امسال هم از بهمن داداشم درگیر سرطان شد ۳.۵ سالش بود و الان بهتر شده ولی واقعا بهم ریختم خیلی اذیت شدم هروقتم داخل خونه میامدم بهم میریختم و افت کردم .میانگین ترازم هم ۵۲۰۰ بود ولی رتبم دیگه فضایی شد.اما الان ملی رو زدم جوری که  شهر های خوب باشن و تعهد رو نزدم خیلی چیزا و دبیری هم نزدم تا یا چیز خوب بیارم یا همون جور که دوست دارم بشینم برای سال بعد.حالا ازادم هیچ جا پرستاری قبول نشدم ترازم ۷۲۰۴ بود و شوکه شدم.هدفم نشستن بود و ترم وو مرخصی بگیرم گه نشد.الان چه کار کنم؟؟اولا شهر خودم باشم یا ن؟یا برم خوابگاه شهر دیگه؟؟برای غذا و اینا اذیت نمیشم؟؟؟عادت دارم به شرایط سخت ولی میترسم بازم.یا برای مشکل جای خوندن چی؟؟تروخدا تجربه دارین بگین بهم .الان موندم تا پس فردا چه کار کنم؟؟؟بدون ازمون ازاد و اینا چیزی مثل حسابداری اگه باشه بزنم؟؟؟ازاد سوابق تحصیلی بزنم؟؟یا اگه نوبت دوم میشه همون شبانه خودمون و محرومیت کنکور نداره شبانه بزنم.مشکل اصلی شهر خودم  اینه نیمخوام هیچ کس بفهمه چون خانواده بفهمن به همه میگن و کارم سخت میشه و سخت هم هست نفهمن و من جوری باشم که انگار کنکور ندارم.ممنون میشم نظر بدین



*به نظر من با وجود مشکلات زندگی شخصی تون(که البته همه یه جوری درگیرشن پس تنها نیستی) و وضع جاده ها و قیمت های نجومی زندگی در وطن و همین طور مسئولیتایی که خوابگاه و خونه مجردی داره بهتره شهر خودتون بمون که هم استرس نداشته باشین هم از مصائبی که بالا گفتم جلوگیری کنین ولی اگه خانواده اینقدر پیگیرن که نمیشه پیجوندش به هیچ روشی به نظرم آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنین و بعد مرخصی بخونین برای 99
*

----------


## sjm

> سلام دوستان بخدا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره خواهش میکنم بخونین.من ۳۵ هزار سال ۹۷ و ۲۸ هزار سال ۹۸ شدم راستش سال اول بخاطر مدرسه بی در و پیکرمون  و همچنین تنهاییم تو یکی دوماه و مشکلاتی که بود نشد و امسال هم از بهمن داداشم درگیر سرطان شد ۳.۵ سالش بود و الان بهتر شده ولی واقعا بهم ریختم خیلی اذیت شدم هروقتم داخل خونه میامدم بهم میریختم و افت کردم .میانگین ترازم هم ۵۲۰۰ بود ولی رتبم دیگه فضایی شد.اما الان ملی رو زدم جوری که  شهر های خوب باشن و تعهد رو نزدم خیلی چیزا و دبیری هم نزدم تا یا چیز خوب بیارم یا همون جور که دوست دارم بشینم برای سال بعد.حالا ازادم هیچ جا پرستاری قبول نشدم ترازم ۷۲۰۴ بود و شوکه شدم.هدفم نشستن بود و ترم وو مرخصی بگیرم گه نشد.الان چه کار کنم؟؟اولا شهر خودم باشم یا ن؟یا برم خوابگاه شهر دیگه؟؟برای غذا و اینا اذیت نمیشم؟؟؟عادت دارم به شرایط سخت ولی میترسم بازم.یا برای مشکل جای خوندن چی؟؟تروخدا تجربه دارین بگین بهم .الان موندم تا پس فردا چه کار کنم؟؟؟بدون ازمون ازاد و اینا چیزی مثل حسابداری اگه باشه بزنم؟؟؟ازاد سوابق تحصیلی بزنم؟؟یا اگه نوبت دوم میشه همون شبانه خودمون و محرومیت کنکور نداره شبانه بزنم.مشکل اصلی شهر خودم  اینه نیمخوام هیچ کس بفهمه چون خانواده بفهمن به همه میگن و کارم سخت میشه و سخت هم هست نفهمن و من جوری باشم که انگار کنکور ندارم.ممنون میشم نظر بدین


اولا که میتونی با علمی کاربردی یه رشته ای بری و از دانشگاه خواهش کنی که بذارن درس بخونی یعنی چند ترم رو تا تونستی مرخصی بگیر
بعدشم خونوادتو مجاب کن که به کسی نگن بهشون بگو اگه برا سال سوم قبول نشم ابروی خودتون میره (معمولا حساس میشن) جای دیگه ای هم نرو چون دیگه بدون ارامش و اون شرایطی که خانواده میتونه فراهم کنه کارت برای کنکور سخت میشه بیخودی همه چیزو علیه خودت نکن وقتی میتونی بهترین شرایط رو برای درس خوندن داشته باشی.

----------


## sjm

من یکی رو میشناختم با همین ترفندها کلا نشست توی خونه (علمی کاربردی منظورمه) و راحت درسشو خوند کسی هم از دانشکاه بهش گیر انچنانی نداد حالا نمیدونم شهرستان چجوریه ولی تهران که اینجوری بود

----------


## morteza320

> *به نظر من با وجود مشکلات زندگی شخصی تون(که البته همه یه جوری درگیرشن پس تنها نیستی) و وضع جاده ها و قیمت های نجومی زندگی در وطن و همین طور مسئولیتایی که خوابگاه و خونه مجردی داره بهتره شهر خودتون بمون که هم استرس نداشته باشین هم از مصائبی که بالا گفتم جلوگیری کنین ولی اگه خانواده اینقدر پیگیرن که نمیشه پیجوندش به هیچ روشی به نظرم آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنین و بعد مرخصی بخونین برای 99
> *


نگاه نمیگم گیرن واقعا نه گیر نیستن براشون مهمه فقط مشکلم اینه اگه بفهمن تو دهن خودشون نمیمونه یعنی قطعا لو میرم و همه میگیرن برنامه من رو.دور باشم خوبی اصلیش اینه اصلا اصلا فکرم درگیر نمیشه اما خب غذا و خیلی چیزای دیگه اذیت کننده هست.اما این جا باشم غذا و خونه خودمون و خیلی چیز دیگه هم هست.حالا گیر کردم

----------


## javad12

> سلام دوستان بخدا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره خواهش میکنم بخونین.من ۳۵ هزار سال ۹۷ و ۲۸ هزار سال ۹۸ شدم راستش سال اول بخاطر مدرسه بی در و پیکرمون  و همچنین تنهاییم تو یکی دوماه و مشکلاتی که بود نشد و امسال هم از بهمن داداشم درگیر سرطان شد ۳.۵ سالش بود و الان بهتر شده ولی واقعا بهم ریختم خیلی اذیت شدم هروقتم داخل خونه میامدم بهم میریختم و افت کردم .میانگین ترازم هم ۵۲۰۰ بود ولی رتبم دیگه فضایی شد.اما الان ملی رو زدم جوری که  شهر های خوب باشن و تعهد رو نزدم خیلی چیزا و دبیری هم نزدم تا یا چیز خوب بیارم یا همون جور که دوست دارم بشینم برای سال بعد.حالا ازادم هیچ جا پرستاری قبول نشدم ترازم ۷۲۰۴ بود و شوکه شدم.هدفم نشستن بود و ترم وو مرخصی بگیرم گه نشد.الان چه کار کنم؟؟اولا شهر خودم باشم یا ن؟یا برم خوابگاه شهر دیگه؟؟برای غذا و اینا اذیت نمیشم؟؟؟عادت دارم به شرایط سخت ولی میترسم بازم.یا برای مشکل جای خوندن چی؟؟تروخدا تجربه دارین بگین بهم .الان موندم تا پس فردا چه کار کنم؟؟؟بدون ازمون ازاد و اینا چیزی مثل حسابداری اگه باشه بزنم؟؟؟ازاد سوابق تحصیلی بزنم؟؟یا اگه نوبت دوم میشه همون شبانه خودمون و محرومیت کنکور نداره شبانه بزنم.مشکل اصلی شهر خودم  اینه نیمخوام هیچ کس بفهمه چون خانواده بفهمن به همه میگن و کارم سخت میشه و سخت هم هست نفهمن و من جوری باشم که انگار کنکور ندارم.ممنون میشم نظر بدین


سلام
ببین مرتضی جان شرایط رو واس خودت سبک سنگین کن..
اگه بخوای ی شهر دیگه درس بخونی خب مشکلات خاص خودشم داره ممکنه با چند تا نفهم هم اتاق شی، غذای سلف باب میلت نباشه و..
خیلی با خودم کلنجار رفتم که بگم چیکار کنی اما در واقع کسی که حق داره در این زمینه تصمیم بگیره خودتی وخونوادت..
اما صادقانه میتونم بگم احساسی تصمیم نگیر سعی کن تو زندگی با منطق جلو بری و همیشه از راهنمایی خونوادت استفاده کنی ..
درواقع آدم توی زندگی با دوراهی های زیادی روبرو میشه که به نظرمن بهترین  انتخاب هم زمانیه که هم به عقل خودت تکیه کنی هم به مشورت خونواده ..
درضمن خوشحالم که میشنوم برادرت خوب شده ان شاء الله کنار خونواده همیشه با شادی زندگی کنین..
بهترین ها رو واست آرزو میکنم..

----------


## morteza320

> سلام
> ببین مرتضی جان شرایط رو واس خودت سبک سنگین کن..
> اگه بخوای ی شهر دیگه درس بخونی خب مشکلات خاص خودشم داره ممکنه با چند تا نفهم هم اتاق شی، غذای سلف باب میلت نباشه و..
> خیلی با خودم کلنجار رفتم که بگم چیکار کنی اما در واقع کسی که حق داره در این زمینه تصمیم بگیره خودتی وخونوادت..
> اما صادقانه میتونم بگم احساسی تصمیم نگیر سعی کن تو زندگی با منطق جلو بری و همیشه از راهنمایی خونوادت استفاده کنی ..
> درواقع آدم توی زندگی با دوراهی های زیادی روبرو میشه که به نظرمن بهترین  انتخاب هم زمانیه که هم به عقل خودت تکیه کنی هم به مشورت خونواده ..
> درضمن خوشحالم که میشنوم برادرت خوب شده ان شاء الله کنار خونواده همیشه با شادی زندگی کنین..
> بهترین ها رو واست آرزو میکنم..


اره کاملا درست میگین.به نظر خودتون چه کار کنم؟ترسم الان واقعا اینه برم شهر دیگه هم اتاقی هام درک نکنن چون قراره برای کنکور بخونم از طرفی شهرخودم باشم نگم هم خیلی سخت میشه چون باید کلی بخونم شاید تو خونه نخونم ولی قطعا مشکلات زیاده جمعه برم کانون چی بگم نوروز چه جوری بخونم .البته هدفم اینه هرچی شد از نوروز به بقیه بگم میخوام برم ثبت نام و اینا بقیه هم حتما میگن یک سال خوندی پخی نبودی و الانم چیزی نمیشی و خوشحالم میشم اگه این جوری کنن باهام.باید صبر کنم فقط.نظری ندارین؟؟

----------


## idealist

> اره کاملا درست میگین.به نظر خودتون چه کار کنم؟ترسم الان واقعا اینه برم شهر دیگه هم اتاقی هام درک نکنن چون قراره برای کنکور بخونم از طرفی شهرخودم باشم نگم هم خیلی سخت میشه چون باید کلی بخونم شاید تو خونه نخونم ولی قطعا مشکلات زیاده جمعه برم کانون چی بگم نوروز چه جوری بخونم .البته هدفم اینه هرچی شد از نوروز به بقیه بگم میخوام برم ثبت نام و اینا بقیه هم حتما میگن یک سال خوندی پخی نبودی و الانم چیزی نمیشی و خوشحالم میشم اگه این جوری کنن باهام.باید صبر کنم فقط.نظری ندارین؟؟


عزیزم کدوم شهری شما؟ توصیه من اینه که بمونی خونه اما اگه هم خوابگاه خواستی بری حتما اتاق یک نفره بگیر

----------


## javad12

> اره کاملا درست میگین.به نظر خودتون چه کار کنم؟ترسم الان واقعا اینه برم شهر دیگه هم اتاقی هام درک نکنن چون قراره برای کنکور بخونم از طرفی شهرخودم باشم نگم هم خیلی سخت میشه چون باید کلی بخونم شاید تو خونه نخونم ولی قطعا مشکلات زیاده جمعه برم کانون چی بگم نوروز چه جوری بخونم .البته هدفم اینه هرچی شد از نوروز به بقیه بگم میخوام برم ثبت نام و اینا بقیه هم حتما میگن یک سال خوندی پخی نبودی و الانم چیزی نمیشی و خوشحالم میشم اگه این جوری کنن باهام.باید صبر کنم فقط.نظری ندارین؟؟


به نظر من اینکه واس حرف بقیه بری یه شهر دیگه درست نیس، مهم نیس دیگران در موردت چی فک میکنن..
آخه به مردم چه ربطی داره بخوای دوباره کنکور بدی یا نه؟! چه بفهمن کنکورداری یا نه اهمیت نداره ..
 چیزی که اهمیت داره اینه که هرجا که باشی دست از تلاش کردن برنداری..
وقتایی که خسته شدی استراحت کن ولی جا نزن..
درضمن چیزی که دهن بقیه رو میبنده اون نتیجه نهایی کنکورته، تا اون موقع تلاش کن..
نظر من تو این خلاصه میشه: هر جایی که باشی میتونی موفق شی به شرط اینکه خوت بخوای..

----------


## asie67

> سلام دوستان بخدا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره خواهش میکنم بخونین.من ۳۵ هزار سال ۹۷ و ۲۸ هزار سال ۹۸ شدم راستش سال اول بخاطر مدرسه بی در و پیکرمون  و همچنین تنهاییم تو یکی دوماه و مشکلاتی که بود نشد و امسال هم از بهمن داداشم درگیر سرطان شد ۳.۵ سالش بود و الان بهتر شده ولی واقعا بهم ریختم خیلی اذیت شدم هروقتم داخل خونه میامدم بهم میریختم و افت کردم .میانگین ترازم هم ۵۲۰۰ بود ولی رتبم دیگه فضایی شد.اما الان ملی رو زدم جوری که  شهر های خوب باشن و تعهد رو نزدم خیلی چیزا و دبیری هم نزدم تا یا چیز خوب بیارم یا همون جور که دوست دارم بشینم برای سال بعد.حالا ازادم هیچ جا پرستاری قبول نشدم ترازم ۷۲۰۴ بود و شوکه شدم.هدفم نشستن بود و ترم وو مرخصی بگیرم گه نشد.الان چه کار کنم؟؟اولا شهر خودم باشم یا ن؟یا برم خوابگاه شهر دیگه؟؟برای غذا و اینا اذیت نمیشم؟؟؟عادت دارم به شرایط سخت ولی میترسم بازم.یا برای مشکل جای خوندن چی؟؟تروخدا تجربه دارین بگین بهم .الان موندم تا پس فردا چه کار کنم؟؟؟بدون ازمون ازاد و اینا چیزی مثل حسابداری اگه باشه بزنم؟؟؟ازاد سوابق تحصیلی بزنم؟؟یا اگه نوبت دوم میشه همون شبانه خودمون و محرومیت کنکور نداره شبانه بزنم.مشکل اصلی شهر خودم  اینه نیمخوام هیچ کس بفهمه چون خانواده بفهمن به همه میگن و کارم سخت میشه و سخت هم هست نفهمن و من جوری باشم که انگار کنکور ندارم.ممنون میشم نظر بدین


اتفاقاً باید همه بفهمند
اینجوری بیشتر تلاش میکنی
بیشتر نگران درس نخوندنت میشی
واسه آبروت هم که شده حسابی زور درس خواندن میکشی
منکه با این روش قبول شدم ترس از آبرو جلو بقیه انگیزه قویه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## morteza320

> عزیزم کدوم شهری شما؟ توصیه من اینه که بمونی خونه اما اگه هم خوابگاه خواستی بری حتما اتاق یک نفره بگیر


سلام.بیرجند هستیم.

----------


## morteza320

> به نظر من اینکه واس حرف بقیه بری یه شهر دیگه درست نیس، مهم نیس دیگران در موردت چی فک میکنن..
> آخه به مردم چه ربطی داره بخوای دوباره کنکور بدی یا نه؟! چه بفهمن کنکورداری یا نه اهمیت نداره ..
>  چیزی که اهمیت داره اینه که هرجا که باشی دست از تلاش کردن برنداری..
> وقتایی که خسته شدی استراحت کن ولی جا نزن..
> درضمن چیزی که دهن بقیه رو میبنده اون نتیجه نهایی کنکورته، تا اون موقع تلاش کن..
> نظر من تو این خلاصه میشه: هر جایی که باشی میتونی موفق شی به شرط اینکه خوت بخوای..


سلام.تضمیمم رو گرفتم هرجور شده یک رشته ای از شهرخودم رو میارم.مرسی داداش گل

----------


## javad12

> سلام.تضمیمم رو گرفتم هرجور شده یک رشته ای از شهرخودم رو میارم.مرسی داداش گل


سلام مرتضی جان 
خوشحالم که تصمیم درست رو گرفتی..
ان شاء الله به خواسته هات برسی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## morteza320

> سلام مرتضی جان 
> خوشحالم که تصمیم درست رو گرفتی..
> ان شاء الله به خواسته هات برسی


اقا جواب قربانت.میگم من شبانه رو زدم با ازاد بر اساس سوابق.شبانه محرومیت کنکور که نداره؟؟؟؟

----------


## javad12

> اقا جواب قربانت.میگم من شبانه رو زدم با ازاد بر اساس سوابق.شبانه محرومیت کنکور که نداره؟؟؟؟


شبانه محرومیت نداره، نگران نباش
این عکس هم پیوست کردم خیالت راحت شه

----------


## sheidaa23

> اقا جواب قربانت.میگم من شبانه رو زدم با ازاد بر اساس سوابق.شبانه محرومیت کنکور که نداره؟؟؟؟


شبانه محرومیت نداره مرخصی تحصیلی میتونی بگیری و بری کنکور  بدی فکنم (طبق گفته یکی از مشاوره ها)

----------

